# Adria Vision Mains Electric



## Bacchus (Mar 27, 2008)

I've noticed that compared with my last caravan the main power seems to trip at quite a low wattage. If I've got the heating on (2KW) and I put the kettle on (1.3KW) the mini circuit breaker trips after about 20 seconds. Oddly enough I've noticed that if I draw more power (e.g. 4CAW) the equipment will still operate for about 20 seconds before tripping out. It's all very constant there's always a 20 second delay - I reckon I can draw about 12amps before things go wrong. This seems poor by comparison with my old caravan where I could operate an electric water heater plus a separate room heater and still boil a kettle on most sites. 

I've spoken with Chelston who as always are happy to investigate but I don't want to go all the way down there only to be told that it's operating to spec

Can anyone advise, please


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

Could this be because the circuits are arranged differently? Overall I would expect a 25A trip. To see if there is a problem look at the trips and what is on each circuit (usually well marked). If it adds up correctly there is a problem.
(Essentially when the current enters the van it passes through a circuit breaker which limits the current to 25A and is a 30 mA leakage trip. Then the circuit splits up into two of three separate spurs each of which has a current only circuit breaker each one set to about 5-15A)


----------



## Bacchus (Mar 27, 2008)

Thanks for coming back to me. I've had a look at the main circuit breaker and that is as you described and rated at 25Amps. My 2 mini circuit breakers (joined together by the switch lever) has the following printed on the body.
F&S
C45N
C10
415V
IEC 898
6KA

Does this mean its only 6 amps in total or 6amp per breaker? 12 Amps sounds about right for whats happening. You might have saved me a journey mate!!! Bit mean of Adria though?


----------



## Bacchus (Mar 27, 2008)

Hi, me again!! I've had a look at the interpretation of the standard - IEC 898 referred to on the body of the MCB. The 6KA, is 6,000A and refers to the maximum rated short circuit capacity of the MCB - I suppose this is it's margin of safety and has nothing to do with the trip rating of the device. The "C10" printed on the body of the MCB seems to refer to the rating. So, it is a "C" type MCB with a rating of 10A. If this is correct I can run equipment up to a total power of around 2.5KW. If that's right then Adria are a bit mean but then again most sites provide 10A hook up or less.


----------

